# If we all came from Adam and Eve?



## hobbs27 (Jul 29, 2017)

Why are there different races?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Why are there different races?



They where multi race peeps & the different off spring showed the single traits. 
DNA  chromosomes lined up. 
God must be of ever race also. We are in his likeness.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 29, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> They where multi race peeps & the different off spring showed the single traits.
> DNA  chromosomes lined up.
> God must be of ever race also. We are in his likeness.



My kind of peeps.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 29, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Why are there different races?



The sun, migrations, isolation. One race... different days, different migrations, different isolations. One Adam, one Eve.

It is possible to see physical similarities (distinctness)  and/or differences compared to other communities due to isolated communities ( isolation) in people of European descent in North America--within a 300 -400 yr time span, let alone thousands  and 10 thousand of yrs... in other areas of the world.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 30, 2017)

I didn't think there was,  but I was hoping someone may know a scripture reference to the races.  I think the absence of such scripture may support the idea that Adam was not the first physically created man.


----------



## welderguy (Jul 30, 2017)

I think this is very noteworthy. Jesus' lineage was recorded for the purpose of showing He was of a pure Jewish bloodline. He was a perfect sacrifice in every way, even down to His bloodline.
Bloodlines were important in those days in the raising of animals, in which the very best of the flock was given for sacrifice.

The Gentile races we're a mixed race. They intermarried and mixed bloodlines, something the Jews were commanded not to do. 

It would be very perplexing to us Gentiles today if it were not for the good news that we also have a part in redemption through Christ.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 30, 2017)

welderguy said:


> I think this is very noteworthy. Jesus' lineage was recorded for the purpose of showing He was of a pure Jewish bloodline. He was a perfect sacrifice in every way, even down to His bloodline.
> Bloodlines were important in those days in the raising of animals, in which the very best of the flock was given for sacrifice.
> 
> The Gentile races we're a mixed race. They intermarried and mixed bloodlines, something the Jews were commanded not to do.
> ...



I've read something similar to that when wondering why God used the Jews. He wanted to keep the bloodline of Jesus Jewish for some reason.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 31, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've read something similar to that when wondering why God used the Jews. He wanted to keep the bloodline of Jesus Jewish for some reason.



 I don't think this is a valid observation. I say this from instinct and from the fact that gentiles could and did convert and become Jewish!

So... individuals became Abraham's children or Jews and who were not of Abraham's blood necessarily.

I would suggest that the idea of blood here is mixed up with not mingling with neighboring people because they would draw away the Jews to their gods. Was never about blood line. The Jews were never a great people of faith. They were easily drawn away from their Savior.  Yet God used them to reveal Himself. They were prized for being a people of prayer yet stiff necked, and not of exceptional blood in my assessment. The Jews are a type of who all peoples are--micro to the macro. So it is always possible to mix up the faith line with ideas of blood line. Christians are adopted--grafted by faith , so were gentile converts to Israel.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm pretty sure God wanted Jesus to be a Jew. For some reason that I don't fully understand God kept a pure bloodline going for this purpose.

I think there was more to it than just keeping Jews away from Gentiles in order for them to not worship the wrong God.

The genealogy of Jesus Christ as found in The Holy Bible:

http://thenazareneway.com/genealogy_of_jesus.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

God promised Abraham that every nation would be blessed through his bloodline. This blessing was for the Gentiles but it still had to come through Abraham.

It had to come out of Israel.

Romans 11:26
and in this way all Israel will be saved. As it is written: "The deliverer will come from Zion; he will turn godlessness away from Jacob.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 31, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> God promised Abraham that every nation would be blessed through his bloodline. This blessing was for the Gentiles but it still had to come through Abraham.
> 
> It had to come out of Israel.
> 
> ...





And the Deliverer is?


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Ruth? Rahab?

Flesh vs. Spirit?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

The deliverer was a Jewish man that went by the name "Jesus" or some variation of that name.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

To the OP's question, even if we didn't all come from Adam, we still probably all came from some common denominator. 

Take the first Caucasian with blond hair and blue eyes. Look at the people of that area of the Caucasian Mountains. I would guess for some reason a blond haired, blue eyed person was born out of the black haired, brown eyed stock. 
Well folks are naturally drawn to someone who looks different and those girls in that area are beautiful. So naturally they wanted to mate with them.

Genetics are weird but every once in awhile a baby is born with light skin or red hair. Then that genetic trait is bred for others to follow.

Look what an original ear of corn looked like. Now if it's the time period that it would take for something like this to appear then I can see your point. I'm not sure there was enough time for all of these various genetic mutations to take place.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 31, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> I didn't think there was,  but I was hoping someone may know a scripture reference to the races.  I think the absence of such scripture may support the idea that Adam was not the first physically created man.



 I don't know how you can or someone else can support the idea of "other races" pointing that Adam was not the first man. I bet someone can, don't get me wrong... I'm not sure I want to know... how to do it...

Nevertheless:

Quote{After this I looked, and there before me was a great multitude that no one could count, from every nation, tribe, people and language, standing before the throne and before the Lamb. They were wearing white robes and were holding palm branches in their hands.} end quote.

No mention of race or races here.

Personally the creation account in Genesis is just that an account. It has a special purpose, like other serious accounts like it, that is they account for how we came to be and what is important. They are very condensed or edited which is why it is so easy to suppose items into them which are apart of the intended or greatest  most important message they are intended to convey from the people of the past to the people of the present and the future...

In some cultures the creation account is quickly followed by a " why peoples are different account". I suppose the question has been frequent  and perhaps natural enough through time to have it there.


----------



## welderguy (Jul 31, 2017)

hummerpoo said:


> Ruth? Rahab?
> 
> Flesh vs. Spirit?



I stand corrected. Thanks Hummer and Gordon.

Although, Jesus' lineage(not bloodline because of Ruth) through Joseph was completely Jewish, we know Joseph was not His blood father.
And as for Mary's bloodline, as you pointed out, Rahab's gentile blood was intermingled.

In conclusion, it was not about the bloodline but the lineage. Big difference. 
The "type" of being a fleshly Jew was a "shadow" of being a spiritual Jew.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 31, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Look what an original ear of corn looked like. Now if it's the time period that it would take for something like this to appear then I can see your point. I'm not sure there was enough time for all of these various genetic mutations to take place.




Time is a pretty big issue.  I think we can all agree the story of Adam and Eve is traceable by genealogy to be about 6000 years.  Not to mention the time becomes even shorter if we take a literal stance on the great flood. 

It's really indefensible without any scripture giving us a racial divide story.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 31, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> I don't know how you can or someone else can support the idea of "other races" pointing that Adam was not the first man. I bet someone can, don't get me wrong... I'm not sure I want to know... how to do it...
> 
> Nevertheless:
> 
> ...



Gap theory?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 31, 2017)

the different races came into play after the flood, at the Tower of Babel, when people separated according to their speach.  You then had family/tribal traits take over and being inbred, those traits became stronger and stronger.

Really, some people have an answer in search of the problem with their biblical beliefs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2017)

Most of the Baptists I grew up around seriously regarded the black race as springing from Ham, the son of Noah, who was cursed by Noah.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 31, 2017)

Read genesis 11


----------



## j_seph (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2017)

j_seph said:


>



One generation??!! 

Sorry, I've never seen a white couple give birth to an Asian kid, a black kid, a Latino kid, an Arab kid, and a white kid. Unless there was some serious hanky-panky going on, anyway. If Eve was created from Adam's rib, I doubt if she was Hispanic and he was Polynesian. There shouldn't be that much genetic variation.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 31, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> One generation??!!
> 
> Sorry, I've never seen a white couple give birth to an Asian kid, a black kid, a Latino kid, an Arab kid, and a white kid. Unless there was some serious hanky-panky going on, anyway. If Eve was created from Adam's rib, I doubt if she was Hispanic and he was Polynesian. There shouldn't be that much genetic variation.



Well there are some 20-30 subspecies of whitetail deer in North America... all from ah... Noah...  deer or any other animal can come out different with different phases...

I have six brothers... two take to the scandinavians, one to the french, one to the austrians, one to the arabs, my sister takes to the highland scots-norwegians...

Me dad was  5'7 me mom 5'4ish... Me dad was the runt of his family. Only one brother of mine takes after him-- he is so sawed off that he's got squinty eyes...and walks like an Asian mountaineer... He's a forester-- a big little man in his profession.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 31, 2017)

j_seph said:


>



Adam kinda looks like Steven Furtick:






Coincidence?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Well there are some 20-30 subspecies of whitetail deer in North America... all from ah... Noah...  deer or any other animal can come out different with different phases...
> 
> I have six brothers... two take to the scandinavians, one to the french, one to the austrians, one to the arabs, my sister takes to the highland scots-norwegians...
> 
> Me dad was  5'7 me mom 5'4ish... Me dad was the runt of his family. Only one brother of mine takes after him-- he is so sawed off that he's got squinty eyes...and walks like an Asian mountaineer... He's a forester-- a big little man in his profession.



You don't breed two key deer and get a northern whitetail as an offspring, though. And your mom and dad probably had Scandinavian, French, Austrian, Arab, and Scottish ancestry. They weren't the first people on earth, one made from part of the other.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 31, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> I think the absence of such scripture may support the idea that Adam was not the first physically created man.



Why doesn't this come as a shock to us.  Doesn't mention aliens either so that's always an option.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 31, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Why doesn't this come as a shock to us. .



Because you have the gifts of the Spirit,  one of you prophesied it,  the other spoke it in tongue and another translated it to the others?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

welderguy said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks Hummer and Gordon.
> 
> Although, Jesus' lineage(not bloodline because of Ruth) through Joseph was completely Jewish, we know Joseph was not His blood father.
> And as for Mary's bloodline, as you pointed out, Rahab's gentile blood was intermingled.
> ...



Could we say that physically Jesus was Jewish because of Joseph but because of Mary's lineage he was also physically Gentile?

True in fact is everything physical is a shadow of the spiritual within scripture. So now we are using Christ's lineage instead of bloodline to show a spiritual  Messiah by showing that Mary had a Gentile bloodline. Genetically so did Abraham and David as well.

So in the grand scheme of God's plan, there never was this Jewish/Gentile separation that Romans 11 appears to be addressing.

To think this whole Jewish/Gentile thing was never even a part of God's plan to start with. Especially since it turns out that Jesus was never a Jew to begin with because of Mary's Gentile blood.

Considering that Joseph wasn't his blood father and his real mother had Gentile blood.

If everything physical appears eventually to be a shadow of future spiritual events, then once again we can take "time" out of the equation as if this "shadow" actually never was a shadow but reality. Meaning that Jesus never was the high Jewish priest but a Jewish/Gentile priest because of Mary.

The shadow of things to become has always became.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 31, 2017)

But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 31, 2017)

As I understand it, being a jew isn't just bloodline, it is also religion.  A person may not be born a jew, but convert to the jewish religion and be considered completely jewish.

As Ruth said, Your God will be my God, and your people, my people.  She totally sold out to the jewish train of thought and action


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

This is how the New Testament starts. Weird that it starts out with some form of a Jewish lineage. I'm still not sure why. Considering Mary's Gentile blood, why continue this physical "shadow" into the New Covenant?

Matthew 1:1
This is the genealogy of Jesus the Messiah the son of David, the son of Abraham:

John 1:11-13
He came to that which was his own, but his own did not receive him.12But to all who did receive Him, to those who believed in His name, He gave the right to become children of God — 13children born not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but born of God.

John 4:22
Ye worship ye know not what: we know what we worship: for salvation is of the Jews.

Romans 9:4
the people of Israel. Theirs is the adoption to sonship; theirs the divine glory, the covenants, the receiving of the law, the temple worship and the promises.

Romans 8:19
The creation waits in eager expectation for the revelation of the sons of God.

I forgot it was all just a great big "shadow" which we can safely remove as a shadow from the concepts of time. Because of this, Jesus was never a Jew.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> As I understand it, being a jew isn't just bloodline, it is also religion.  A person may not be born a jew, but convert to the jewish religion and be considered completely jewish.
> 
> As Ruth said, Your God will be my God, and your people, my people.  She totally sold out to the jewish train of thought and action



I would agree. In relation to Jesus though, what made him Jewish? Bloodline, lineage, or religion?

I would think his religion made him Christian.

I still haven't figured out a way to totally remove Judaism from Christianity. I didn't include it, God did. I didn't make Jesus Jewish, God did. 

For me to say Judiasm was a shadow of Christianity so therefore it never existed is a bit much for me to digest.

Now for me to say it started out as God's plan as a shadow to show the way for a future generation through Christ, I can do. But this way for some reason means that God changed. This way would mean there was a time Gentiles were without hope and without God.

The Reformed view of the shadow always being in he present removes this waiting period of the Cross. It removes the Jewishness of never being. It removes the Gentile/Jewish separation as explained in Ephesians as never existing. 
It makes the shadow of Jesus being Jewish as Jesus always being neither Jew nor Gentile. So not only does it make the Jewish/Gentile thing as never existing, it makes Jesus as only a Jew never existing as well.

In concept, I can see this. In scripture, I can't see it a well. I see a time when it existed. Even if it existed as a shadow of a future event, I still see it as existing in a form different than the future. 

Ephesians 2:12
remember that at that time you were separate from Christ, excluded from citizenship in Israel and foreigners to the covenants of the promise, without hope and without God in the world.

Ephesians 2:19
Therefore you are no longer strangers and foreigners, but fellow citizens of the saints and members of God's household,

(Remember at that time. Therefore you are no longer.)

I see a restriction, if you will. A change, a difference, a time, whatever. Isn't this what Paul was preaching? This Jewish thing becoming a Jewish/Gentile thing?

Wasn't it first a Jewish thing that became a Jewish/Gentile thing?

Romans 11:25:26
I do not want you to be ignorant of this mystery, brothers, so that you will not be conceited: A hardening in part has come to Israel, until the full number of the Gentiles has come in. 26And so all Israel will be saved, as it is written: “The Deliverer will come from Zion, He will remove godlessness from Jacob.

See, the Jewish stuff was still there when Paul wrote this. It existed in time. It was there!

 28Regarding the gospel, they are enemies on your account; but regarding election, they are loved on account of the patriarchs.

It's still there!

29For God’s gifts and His call are irrevocable. 30Just as you who formerly disobeyed God have now received mercy through their disobedience, 31so they too have now disobeyed, in order that they too may now receive mercy through the mercy shown to you.

It's still there! Did Paul not get the memo? Why didn't he see the shadow as always existing?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 31, 2017)

I have this picture in my mind, an indoctrination of Jesus being a Jew, regardless of why. Mother, Father, blood, lineage, or religion. I can't really see where that matters as long as we agree with scripture that Jesus is a Jew.

Within my mind is this Jewish religion of God choosing Abraham as a Father of a nation of which Jesus would be born from. When this happened, all nations would be blessed because when this Messiah appeared, all Gentiles would be grafted into or as the true children of Abraham.

Excluding a lot of filling in the blanks, this is the way I pictured what happened within time. It was like a Jewish thing becoming a Jewish/Gentile thing.
Part of my indoctrination was that this great mystery was revealed by the apostle Paul. Like he revealed it. He delivered it. 

This mystery as revealed by Paul in Romans 11. The remnant chosen and the rest hardened. This done to bring salvation to the Gentiles. The Jew's transgressions brought riches to the world through salvation now being offered to the Gentile.

Through Abraham all nations eventually reaped the benefits of Jesus who was of his lineage. God chose this lineage.

Actually when you think about it the whole plan was God's. Is this a Reformed view? Sure. I get the predestination. I just don't accept the out of time thing removes the Jewish thing.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Why are there different races?



 Here is one view of it. 
http://creation.com/the-origin-of-the-human-races

 The Creation Museum (different that the link) has a display on it, can't remember exactly their view. 




NCHillbilly said:


> One generation??!!
> 
> Sorry, I've never seen a white couple give birth to an Asian kid, a black kid, a Latino kid, an Arab kid, and a white kid. Unless there was some serious hanky-panky going on, anyway. If Eve was created from Adam's rib, I doubt if she was Hispanic and he was Polynesian. There shouldn't be that much genetic variation.



  Seems like it happened in England but two black parents gave birth to twins one white and the other black.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Here is one view of it.
> http://creation.com/the-origin-of-the-human-races
> 
> The Creation Museum (different that the link) has a display on it, can't remember exactly their view.
> ...



I would bet that those black parents weren't completely black.


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would bet that those black parents weren't completely black.



 I stand corrected


http://nypost.com/2015/03/02/meet-the-bi-racial-twins-no-one-believes-are-sisters/

 I do remember reading black parents on a couple yrs ago, not sure if it's the same family


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2017)

Didn't search the names/circumstances but there are more black/white twins out there. 

https://answersingenesis.org/racism/its-not-just-black-and-white/


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Didn't search the names/circumstances but there are more black/white twins out there.
> 
> https://answersingenesis.org/racism/its-not-just-black-and-white/



Insert Maure YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER meme here.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 13, 2017)

Maybe there is a logical answer that does not relate to humans..... but think of the canine family. We got labodors, pit bulls, weenie dogs. Where did they all come from. Did they not derive from a more common source????


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 13, 2017)

Do you think man was able to make common dog breeds today from the grey wolf in a matter of 5, 000 years?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Maybe there is a logical answer that does not relate to humans..... but think of the canine family. We got labodors, pit bulls, weenie dogs. Where did they all come from. Did they not derive from a more common source????



Selective breeding to emphasize certain traits. 



hobbs27 said:


> Do you think man was able to make common dog breeds today from the grey wolf in a matter of 5, 000 years?



Yes. Look at the variation already present in wolves, then add heavy selective breeding, and factor in the generation span and reproductive capacity of dogs. Look at all the variations in turkeys already present in the last couple hundred years that they have been bred from our wild turkey.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Selective breeding to emphasize certain traits.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Look at the variation already present in wolves, then add heavy selective breeding, and factor in the generation span and reproductive capacity of dogs. Look at all the variations in turkeys already present in the last couple hundred years that they have been bred from our wild turkey.


As man scattered throughout the earth, since populations were low, would that essentially have the same effect as "selective" breeding? And now that races are very much living together now, called diversity, we are almost going back the other way??? 60 years ago, my dad chose a wife who was local, as did his father.... my uncles the same. In this day, it's not uncommon for a local guy to marry someone with a foreign descent . My fathers day was as if it were selective breeding producing like children. So, if the first families were what we might call diverse, such as Essau and his brother, And they moved away and settled in an area and those genes populated the area....... I'm just thinking out loud


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 13, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Do you think man was able to make common dog breeds today from the grey wolf in a matter of 5, 000 years?


Yes, I do. Yet it is an unfounded opinion based on no experiential knowledge.  The "AKC" foundation was established to try to maintain a pure breed. To keep a known breed from evolving. Recently, my family member bought a Lab. Mercy, it was like no lab I ever seen. None of the characteristics I know of Labs. I inquired if it was a registered AKC and they said yes. Since DNA is not taken and the father is assumed, it is still not proved to be pure bred. Another  dog could have jumped the fence. So, I saw first hand how a socalled pure breed evolved into something else. And it's lost forever, never to be regained. Mercy, I'm just rambling. Ate to much of the chocolates my wife made for a christmas gathering. LOL, could not sleep at all last night


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> As man scattered throughout the earth, since populations were low, would that essentially have the same effect as "selective" breeding? And now that races are very much living together now, called diversity, we are almost going back the other way??? 60 years ago, my dad chose a wife who was local, as did his father.... my uncles the same. In this day, it's not uncommon for a local guy to marry someone with a foreign descent . My fathers day was as if it were selective breeding producing like children. So, if the first families were what we might call diverse, such as Essau and his brother, And they moved away and settled in an area and those genes populated the area....... I'm just thinking out loud



Exactly. Racial differences are long-time genetic adaptations to different environments. I don't think we came from Adam and Eve. We came from Torg and Og.


----------



## Spineyman (Dec 13, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Why are there different races?



There is only one race,the human race. All nationalities came about at the tower of Babel. When they tried to build a tower to the most High, and He dispersed them and confounded their speech( languages). Now it is merely different cultures.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 13, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Why are there different races?



Race is no more than a social construct to explain the differences between critters of the same species....  No basis is biology at all.   Maybe you are referring to ethnicity which deals with the variations in peoples DNA based on where the ancestors originated.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 13, 2017)

Spineyman said:


> There is only one race,the human race. All nationalities came about at the tower of Babel. When they tried to build a tower to the most High, and He dispersed them and confounded their speech( languages). Now it is merely different cultures.



So , when you fill out an application for employment,  or a government form,  you always enter (human)  for your race?


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Selective breeding to emphasize certain traits.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Look at the variation already present in wolves, then add heavy selective breeding, and factor in the generation span and reproductive capacity of dogs. Look at all the variations in turkeys already present in the last couple hundred years that they have been bred from our wild turkey.




I don't know... Granted they think they are just as ferocious, I think it must have taken a long time to get a chihuahua out of breeding grey wolves.


----------



## Spineyman (Dec 13, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> So , when you fill out an application for employment,  or a government form,  you always enter (human)  for your race?



That is a human designation. Not God's definition! There is only one race and one blood. There are color differences but that is all in the dna code. As is the different dogs and cats and so on. God said to be fruitful and multiply and subdue the earth, each after it's own kind. Man did not come from ape and ape did not come from man. Dogs didn't evolve from cats and vice versa.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 13, 2017)

Spineyman said:


> That is a human designation. Not God's definition! There is only one race and one blood. There are color differences but that is all in the dna code. As is the different dogs and cats and so on. God said to be fruitful and multiply and subdue the earth, each after it's own kind. Man did not come from ape and ape did not come from man. Dogs didn't evolve from cats and vice versa.




No answer...ok,  thanks.


----------



## Spineyman (Dec 14, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Why are there different races?





Spineyman said:


> There is only one race,the human race. All nationalities came about at the tower of Babel. When they tried to build a tower to the most High, and He dispersed them and confounded their speech( languages). Now it is merely different cultures.





hobbs27 said:


> So , when you fill out an application for employment,  or a government form,  you always enter (human)  for your race?





Spineyman said:


> That is a human designation. Not God's definition! There is only one race and one blood. There are color differences but that is all in the dna code. As is the different dogs and cats and so on. God said to be fruitful and multiply and subdue the earth, each after it's own kind. Man did not come from ape and ape did not come from man. Dogs didn't evolve from cats and vice versa.





hobbs27 said:


> No answer...ok,  thanks.



That is a human designation.

I answered it you just didn't like the answer.
 Acts 17:24-27 

24 “God, who made the world and everything in it, since He is Lord of heaven and earth, does not dwell in temples made with hands. 25 Nor is He worshiped with men’s hands, as though He needed anything, since He gives to all life, breath, and all things. 26 And He has made from one blood every nation of men to dwell on all the face of the earth, and has determined their preappointed times and the boundaries of their dwellings, 27 so that they should seek the Lord, in the hope that they might grope for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us;


----------



## Spineyman (Dec 14, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> One generation??!!
> 
> Sorry, I've never seen a white couple give birth to an Asian kid, *a black kid,* a Latino kid, an Arab kid, and a white kid. Unless there was some serious hanky-panky going on, anyway. If Eve was created from Adam's rib, I doubt if she was Hispanic and he was Polynesian. There shouldn't be that much genetic variation.



What “Black and White” Twins Teach Us About Supposed “Race”
by Ken Ham on September 18, 2017
Share:

Several years ago I wrote an article for our Answers magazine titled “It’s Not Just Black & White.” This article looked at several examples of what are referred to as “black and white” twins—fraternal twins where one is dark skinned with black hair and the other is light skinned with fair hair. Actually, they both have the same skin color (mainly from the pigment melanin) but different shades (tones) of that color. Well, one of these sets of twins is back in the news.

The Biggs twins, Millie and Marcia, are in the news again because they are entering middle school in Birmingham, England. Their mother, who is light skinned (their father is dark skinned), had to explain to school staff that the girls are indeed twins. Reportedly, “some of their teachers were shocked, and strangers are often baffled when they find out the girls are related, much less twins.” Their mother comments,

    I’d be picking them up after school, and the other parents would stop me and say: ‘Are they your daughters?’ . . . When I told that them that they were twins, they would always be stunned. I notice a lot of people doing double-takes.

Why are people so shocked by these twins? Because they’ve been indoctrinated with the idea of supposed “races,” an idea fueled today by evolutionary thinking. How could twins be of two different “races”? The Bible offers an entirely different perspective.
One Race—the Human Race

Because all humans are descended from Adam and Eve, we’re all one race, or “one blood” as the Apostle Paul puts it in Acts 17:26. This is confirmed by observational science—humans are one species, Homo sapiens sapiens, and the supposed “racial” differences only account for .012% of the differences between humans.

The reason for the slight differences, such as skin tone and eye shape, between people groups is primarily because of the event at the Tower of Babel (Genesis 11). This division of languages broke up the human gene pool and isolated groups from one another. Certain genetic variations became prominent in different groups.

And, actually, there’s no such thing as “black and white” people. We’re all brown, just different shades of brown due largely to a pigment called melanin. Some people have a little bit of melanin, which gives them light skin, while others have a lot of melanin, which gives them darker skin.

    There’s just one race—the human race.

There’s just one race—the human race. We look different because of what happened at the Tower of Babel.
The Answer to Racism

The answer to racism, which I shared at a racial reconciliation conference in Kansas City, Missouri, last week, is first to understand that all people are one race, one family. Genetically and biblically all humans are one biological race. And all humans are people of color—as I like to say, if you don't have color you have a problem and should visit a doctor!

We’re all one race, and we’re all equal before God. And we all have the same problem of sin and need salvation in Christ. We also all need to judge our behavior against the absolute authority of God's Word. If all people were taught this truth about the origin of people groups, it would certainly help to curb racism and prejudice.

There’s only one solution to racism—a change of heart so people will build their thinking on God’s Word and believe the true history of the world. Racism, as well as other social issues such as gay “marriage,” transgenderism, and abortion, are all moral issues that are symptoms of a foundational issue—rejection of God’s Word. America’s racism issues will not be solved until hearts and minds are committed to the true history in God’s Word and the salvation message.

https://answersingenesis.org/blogs/...and-white-twins-teach-us-about-supposed-race/

These two are actual twins born at the same time to the same mother.

https://answersingenesis.org/racism/its-not-just-black-and-white/


----------

